# Preferred Light Tackle Spinning Reel



## FSUDrew99

Currently have on my spinning combos (all 4000 reels) 1- Stradic and 2- Symetres 

Always cleaned and dried after boating and lubed occasionally.

The Stradic is starting to grind and lubrication does not seem to help. I'm debating on going back to some Penn Battles, which I had and really liked. I want to scale all my reels down to 2500's anyways.

Just wanted to hear some opinions on some good salt water 2500 reels (under $200 ideally)

Shoot....


----------



## topnative2

I read and heard a lot about the Fin Nor lethal. Also, I asked a guide about them here and that is all he uses. Probably my next buy.FWIW


----------



## devrep

Anything diawa. Assume the grinding is not the line roller?


----------



## ReelEstate

My Stradic 4000 started to grind within the first year. Still using it. My 3000 Stradic drag clicker broke in the third year. My 2500 Penn Battle II in it's 2nd year is still working perfectly. It's a bit heavier than the Stradics, but I like it just as much, maybe more and less $.


----------



## timogleason

I bought some Diawa BGs a few months ago after being a diehard Shimano guy and not being very happy with the newer product lately. Bought a 2500 and a 3000. I like them. Time will tell on how they hold up. They run larger than Shimano reels. 2500 Diawa = 3000 Shimano


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I love the value of the penn battle's. I own 3 of them and I can't complain one bit about the performance or durability.


----------



## devrep

I have about 5 diawa reels. I also have 2 sustains and 2 stellas. I almost always grab the diawas. stop washing your reels. Spray them down with pledge at the end of the days fishing.


----------



## FSUDrew99

devrep said:


> I have about 5 diawa reels. I also have 2 sustains and 2 stellas. I almost always grab the diawas. stop washing your reels. Spray them down with pledge at the end of the days fishing.


So how does the pledge work out so well? Won't it gunk and collect dirt?? Or spray and wipe off?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Also what diawa reels would you recommend??


----------



## 994

I fished Shimano for years, tried one of the new penn battles last year, and went right back to shimano. My spinning rods dont get much use anymore, but it's all shimano. 2 stradics with the Hagane concept, 2 symetres, and a big 8000 bait runner for tarpon.


----------



## devrep

FSUDrew99 said:


> So how does the pledge work out so well? Won't it gunk and collect dirt?? Or spray and wipe off?


spray on heavily and wipe off. Was recommended to me by Kel's rod and reel years ago. Its all Ive done since then.


----------



## devrep

FSUDrew99 said:


> Also what diawa reels would you recommend??


The Ballistic is a very good reel. My son and grandson both use them. I have a Certate 3000 and a More Than Branzino 3000 but they are more expensive. The Ballistic is in the same price range as the Stradic but is a better reel imo. A 3000 diawa is the same as a 4000 shimano.


----------



## LWalker

I have moved over to quantam. I use the smoke in the smaller reels. The Cabo is a beast in the midsized and larger reels.


----------



## devrep

I have a Cabo 50 PT on my heavy rod. Drag is very nice on that reel.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I fished Shimano for years, tried one of the new penn battles last year, and went right back to shimano. My spinning rods dont get much use anymore, but it's all shimano. 2 stradics with the Hagane concept, 2 symetres, and a big 8000 bait runner for tarpon.


What was it that turned you off on the battle reel?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Diawa Ballistics are great, they use magnetic grease to seal the shaft so the bearings stay dry. I still fish my Ci4 3000, as long as you don't dunk them they last. If you dunk you will spend about $75 on bearings.


----------



## jupiter934

I woukd bet its is the line roller bearings. I have Shimano Stradic and Saros 2500s, 3000s, 4000s, and a 5000. There customer service is great. Send your reels back to Shimano service department in CA with the $25 service fee and they will be good as new. I am really really hard gear and over the years have sent 5 reels in for service of the five, four were repalaced no questions with brand new reels. They even sent my old spool back so I could reused my braid. The one reel not replaced was because it was older and out of production but they offered to upgrade it to the new model for a small fee. I only have heavy old Penn spinners for bait fishing anymore.


----------



## jupiter934

View attachment 4905
This is what you all need. I have never included or been asked for proof of purchase.


----------



## devrep

jupiter934 said:


> I woukd bet its is the line roller bearings. I have Shimano Stradic and Saros 2500s, 3000s, 4000s, and a 5000. There customer service is great. Send your reels back to Shimano service department in CA with the $25 service fee and they will be good as new. I am really really hard gear and over the years have sent 5 reels in for service of the five, four were repalaced no questions with brand new reels. They even sent my old spool back so I could reused my braid. The one reel not replaced was because it was older and out of production but they offered to upgrade it to the new model for a small fee. I only have heavy old Penn spinners for bait fishing anymore.


Seems like an awful lot of failed reels...


----------



## jupiter934

devrep said:


> Seems like an awful lot of failed reels...


I never said failed reels? ...I have had 5 I sent in for service over the past 15 years on things such as worn out drags and line roller bearings. This is the typeog work most have done at local shops but I would much rather deal with the manufacturers service department. Now why they dont just service the reels and send them back I do not know but having a new reel sure is nice. I have never had a Shimano reel stop working but have had them stop working as good. I have had other popular brand reels turn to paper weights.


----------



## klawatt

Daiwa Ballistic 2500, fantastic real


----------



## commtrd

http://www.vanstaal.com/VRSeries.htm

Awesome spinning reels. I have a VR125 and it is just solid. Waterproof. NOT under $200 though.


----------



## sotilloa1078

I have switched over to Florida Fishing products reels. The Osprey 3000 and 4000 and great reels. Smooth Eco Sealed carbon fiber drags with full aluminum frames. The reels are smooth and light and are under 200. Ive used and owned many reels and these have been SOLID so far. 

http://floridafishingproducts.com


----------



## devrep

sotilloa1078 said:


> I have switched over to Florida Fishing products reels. The Osprey 3000 and 4000 and great reels. Smooth Eco Sealed carbon fiber drags with full aluminum frames. The reels are smooth and light and are under 200. Ive used and owned many reels and these have been SOLID so far.
> 
> http://floridafishingproducts.com


Those look a lot like Diawas, or Diawa knock offs. Nice.


----------



## sotilloa1078

though they look similar they are not a knock off of anything, they have their own technology. So far I'm very happy, time will tell!


----------



## CaptainRob

I've had good luck with the Penn Battles. I like they are over built which lets me get away with a smaller reel. I have been using the 2000 and 2500 models and have been very pleased with their drags and durability. Another thing I have found which I think helps them last longer is every few months I whip them down with a little anti-corrosion spray and then let it dry a day or two. Seems to keep them looking new much longer.


----------



## topnative2

No quantum reels for me. 

I have a energy e40ptic and can not get a part I need cause they do not have any more for the reel because it was a short run. I did get a coupon code for 25% off. 
Not a happy camper barely used it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

CaptainRob said:


> I've had good luck with the Penn Battles. I like they are over built which lets me get away with a smaller reel. I have been using the 2000 and 2500 models and have been very pleased with their drags and durability. Another thing I have found which I think helps them last longer is every few months I whip them down with a little anti-corrosion spray and then let it dry a day or two. Seems to keep them looking new much longer.


This is a 2 year old 2000 battle that's never been oiled or greased. It looks awful, but it still works great. The little reel has landed some big fish! My old boat had really bad rod storage so buying high end reels wasn't a good idea. Even though my new boat has rod lockers I'm sticking with the penn battles because they work for me.


----------



## topnative2

Any opinions on diawa's new BG reels?

http://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/bg_sw_spinning/


----------



## ADicus

They're not making em like they used to I've had a set of stradic 2500's going on 10 yrs now! Been rebuilt twice one had a mast grinding sound that will not quit no matter the lube I add but they both still catch fish! As far as price it seems every mfg has upped their cost to high 100's or low 200's


----------



## DuckNut

topnative2 said:


> I read and heard a lot about the Fin Nor lethal. Also, I asked a guide about them here and that is all he uses. Probably my next buy.FWIW


These have always been battle tanks. They are consistently heavy but are extremely durable. I have a newer Cabo but I have the Fin Nor Mega Lite on all other rods. These were by far my favorite and still buy them if I can find them - used of course.

I have been on Charter boats and they seem to favor the Offshore version. As one guide told me "They simply never fail". Have not used the Lethal but when all of the Mega lites dry up that is the direction I will head.


----------



## blackmagic1

Not the smoothest, no infinite anti-reverse, but have handled way more than they should have and a bullet proof drag. I've burned through countless other brands in one way or another. Still have several of these that get heavy use and work flawlessly. 

Daiwa SS Whisker


----------



## Net 30

blackmagic1 said:


> Not the smoothest, no infinite anti-reverse, but have handled way more than they should have and a bullet proof drag. I've burned through countless other brands in one way or another. Still have several of these that get heavy use and work flawlessly.
> 
> Daiwa SS Whisker


X2! I got rid of all my Stradics after too many problems and parts that were no longer available. Went back to all Daiwa Tournament SS and they are bullet proof and cheap! I still have a couple of my originals from the 1990s that are going strong.


----------



## Backwater

blackmagic1 said:


> Daiwa SS Whisker


LOL..... That use to be my fav back in the day!


----------



## devrep

Don't they still make the SS?


----------



## devrep

Remember the old Fin Nor original Ahab? I still have one like new, the smallest one but it is still big and heavy. Nice machinery but will not work with braid. Humongous drag.


----------



## topnative2

Well, I ordered a diawa bg3000......excellent reviews and diawa has been good to me in the past


----------



## timogleason

I like the new Diawa BGs. Bought a 2500 and a 3000. Seem like nice reels. Time will tell.


----------



## topnative2

I received my bg3000 and it appears to be well built. I do not know about all the talk about these reels being "big" they are not . This reel is about an inch shorter than my previous emblem 3500. FYI--I find I like and feel my Loomis better w/ the smaller reel.


----------



## fjmaverick

topnative2 said:


> I received my bg3000 and it appears to be well built. I do not know about all the talk about these reels being "big" they are not . This reel is about an inch shorter than my previous emblem 3500. FYI--I find I like and feel my Loomis better w/ the smaller reel.


Just curious what rod your using?


----------



## topnative2

my favorite old GL2 2piece 7'6" med fast action


----------



## devrep

a 3000 diawa is the same as a 4000 shimano. a 2500 diawa is the same as a 3000 shimano, a 2000 diawa is the same as a 2500 shimano...


----------



## fjmaverick

topnative2 said:


> my favorite old GL2 2piece 7'6" med fast action


This is the 2piece loomis Im trying to find a reel for.

View attachment 5544


----------



## topnative2

bg3000 or 3500
IMHO.......the 3000 for more feel/finesse kind of an ultra light feel etc.....3500 is 3.3ozs more for 40yds more of mono and 2.2lbs of drag

my rod is medium to your med light

I do not know there is a reel on it w/ the 3000 the balance point is at the hook keeper area

If I remember the GL3 is a lighter rod

I would be happy w/ either ..3500 might look a lil more appropriate in size but I am use to a "bigger" reel

flip a coin


----------



## topnative2

Fished the banana river Sunday caught some trout and a big ole sailcat....anyway--definitely like the 3000 on the rod because I did not even know the reel was there and the drag is great..done


----------



## Backcountry 16

Quantum Cabo and Smoke's are my choice


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'll always love Penns for the drag and durability but they weigh a ton. I mostly use Sustains nowadays in 3000 and 4000 size- drag is really good and they weigh less than any Penn I've ever used. My wife runs a really old Stella 2500 for trout; It's probably a 02 model and the thing is still smoother than my new Sustains. She picked it up on ebay for like $130.


----------



## Str8-Six

Best reel I've ever fished: Shimano Stella 3000 on 6-12 star plasma rod. Pretty pricey though.
Best reel For the money. Daiwa Freams. Can't buy them in US though.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I just picked up a new Diawa BG 2500 and so far it's a very nice reel. If it holds up like my old diawa whisker ss reels I will be impressed.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

devrep said:


> Don't they still make the SS?


I think so. I was going to order one before I ended up with a new diawa bg 2500.
http://www.tackledirect.com/ss1300.html


----------



## blackmagic1

I just picked up a couple of Okuma Ceymar reels to try them out. They're light and cheap with decent reviews. Bought two 10's for a couple of micro rods for my daughter and I. I'll go see if I can burn them up on some fish this week.


----------



## Rookiemistake

I buy shimano, we use sustain fg had them since they fg line was launched years ago..never wash them, send them in once a year.its an all inclusive $25 they replace parts and pay for shipping back.most of the time its a line roller bearing. My cousin uses stradic fk so between the two of us theres 8 shimano reels. We send in a few at a time and have some left to fish with.beats spending $100 each time buying new reals.. and mid tier reels will have a longer life. Hell i slipped and fell on a sustain while flounder fishing couple years ago..they sent me a brand new reel as a replacement. Cant beat that


----------



## TailingLoop

I've had a number of "good" spinning reels go bad on me in every brand, so rather than try to spend my way out of my irritation, I went cheap. 

I switched over to Pfleuger President 6925X and have never looked back. They're $60, super light, last way longer than you'd think, and hold 125 yds of 14# fireline perfectly. This is a lightweight rig for specks and slot redfish. If you get a redfish much over 34" and you'll prob have to chase. That being said, I've landed 40" bulls and 40# jacks on them, it just took a while.

They're a pleasure to fish with and I can have 3 for the price of a Stradic. I've converted almost everyone who has ever fished with me. Check one out. If you don't like, you're only out $60.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I've always had good luck out of Penn Battles. I still have 6 that I use when fishing conventional.


----------



## KnotHome

The new Stradics are bad ass, but at 29, I'm an effing dinosaur running SSGs with Ande mono.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

KnotHome said:


> The new Stradics are bad ass, but at 29, I'm an effing dinosaur running SSGs with Ande mono.


That Ande backcountry is nice on my baitcasters.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

topnative2 said:


> bg3000 or 3500
> IMHO.......the 3000 for more feel/finesse kind of an ultra light feel etc.....3500 is 3.3ozs more for 40yds more of mono and 2.2lbs of drag
> 
> my rod is medium to your med light
> 
> I do not know there is a reel on it w/ the 3000 the balance point is at the hook keeper area
> 
> If I remember the GL3 is a lighter rod
> 
> I would be happy w/ either ..3500 might look a lil more appropriate in size but I am use to a "bigger" reel
> 
> flip a coin


My BG 2500 might be bigger than my wifes stradic 3000.


----------



## KnotHome

RunningOnEmpty said:


> That Ande backcountry is nice on my baitcasters.


I don't have any experience with Backcountry; I use premium. A friend bought a spool of Ghost, and it was garbage.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

KnotHome said:


> I don't have any experience with Backcountry; I use premium. A friend bought a spool of Ghost, and it was garbage.


I don't know how it performs on a spinning reel?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Ive had cheaper symmetry reels that have outlasted my stradics honestly.... had to replace bearings in my stradic recently. Pulled the trigger on the Daiwa BG 2500 and its a great reel and half the price.


----------



## topnative2

My Bg drags have proven to be excellent and smooth from the first pull......getin' 2 more


----------

